# Fireworks: PopUp-Menu transparent



## IIIRaVeNIII (24. April 2004)

Hi!

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, ob und wenn ja, wie man das PopUp-Menu von Fireworks transparent schalten kann? (etwa Alpha: 50%)

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand schnell antworten und konstruktive Hilfe leisten könnte!

greets:

:::: R@VeN ::::


----------



## Fabian H (24. April 2004)

Einfach in den Layer, der eingeblendet wird, folgendes mit einfügen:

```
style="-moz-opacity: 0.5; filter:Alpha(opacity=50);"
```


----------



## IIIRaVeNIII (25. April 2004)

Hm,

ich weiß nicht, ob das das ist, was ich meine! Vielleicht muss ich es etwas ausführlicher beschreiben!

Also, in Fireworks gibt es ja die Möglichkeit auf einen Slice ein PopUp-Menu zu adden! Hier kann man schon einiges einstellen. Ich habe dort ein Textmenu gewählt! Ich habe allerdings dort keine weiteren möglichkeiten noch irgendeinen Style hinzuzufügen!

Ist jetzt mit eingeblendeter Layer der Js-Code des Menus gemeint, oder etwas anderes?

greets

:::: R@VeN ::::


----------



## IIIRaVeNIII (25. April 2004)

Ok, hat sich erledigt! hab es schon rausgefunden!

Danke für die Hilfe!

greets

:::: R@VeN ::::


----------

